# Yahoo! Widget works with TivoWebPlus



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a new Yahoo! Widget that runs under the free Yahoo! Widget Engine 3.1 (Windows XP/200 and OSX 10.3 or later at http://widgets.yahoo.com/ ) called OzTivo http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=39525. The widget is free.

This widget offers a lot of features including showing the ToDo List, NowPlaying List and Season Passes. Currently the description for the widget says it works with TivoWeb or TivoWebPlus on series 1 Tivo on Windows machines. I'm very happy to report that it's a LOT more compatable - it works great on my series 2 DirecTivo that's been hacked with the Tivo Zipper running TivoWebPlus 1.2.1 on my Mac running OSX 10.4.x. By simply copying and renaming the widget OzTivo2, it able to displaying all this info on both of my Tivo's at the same time!

Windows and Mac users, download it and try it - I'm sure you'll be very impressed


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

thanks for that I am using it right now.


----------



## sherfield2002 (Feb 22, 2006)

what should the url be for making this widget work? my widget just sits there frowning


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

sherfield2002 said:


> what should the url be for making this widget work? my widget just sits there frowning


your tivo ip address should be the tivo url.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Right click on the Widget, select Widget Preferences and type in the ipaddress of your Tivo and click OK


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

IP alone didnt work for me. i had to go to the home page of Tivowebplus and use the entire URL out of Internet Explorer.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

shanew1289 said:


> IP alone didnt work for me. i had to go to the home page of Tivowebplus and use the entire URL out of Internet Explorer.


The home page of tivowebplus would be your tivos IP.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The author just released a new version of the widget. He added the ability to title your widget - really useful for those of us with multiple DirecTivo's :up: http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=39525

Version 1.2
Added sorting by Program or Date in NowShowing when viewing without folders.
Can now switch display between folders and no-folders via context menu.
Added ability to re-prioritize season passes ( via context menu ).
Added Customizable/Preference driven Title Text to help tell multiple TiVo Widgets apart on the screen.
PayPal contributions are happily accepted via the email address in the About window.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Pretty cool. I just wish the Tivo guy was resizable. My 5 tivos are taking up half desktop.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now if someone could just figure out how to get the send key and 6.2 to work and then we could use the remote with our Directivo's.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

rbautch,
FYI you CAN hide the Tivo guy behind the ToDo List window or the NowPlaying List window.


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

Will this work on multiple PC's or will Tivoweb only work with one PC at a time?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

TivoWebPlus actually runs on your hacked Tivo. Yes, you can access the same Tivo from multiple computers at the same time - but to keep network traffic down you'll probably want to configure the OzTivo widget to update every few minutes.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2005)

So this won't work unless you first install tiveoweb?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, I mentioned in the original post that TivoWeb or TivoWebPlus needs to be installed on your Tivo


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

This is pretty cool but it drives my CPU to 100% when I have the widget engine running. This is on a windows XP SP2 machine with plenty of horsepower (P4 3.0, gig of RAM). It seems when I add the 3rd tivo it pushes the CPU to 100%. I shutoff antivirus and a few other processes but it only settles back to normal when I end the widget engine. Anyone else experience this?

I also wish I could dump the tivo service and dvr service recordings from the todo list. It is a really quick interface to check your NPL and upcoming recordings. TWP is so slow I was rarely using it anymore.

Amazing how similar yahoo widgets look like Vista gadgets


----------

